
What Counts as Work? - vo2maxer
https://www.lrb.co.uk/v41/n23/katrina-forrester/what-counts-as-work
======
carrozo
What does a post-gig economy society look like? Do we all become individual
corporate entities with a raft of state- and industry-backed benefits and
subsidies that spread financial risk/burden?

~~~
toomuchtodo
Throw in some unions and employee owned businesses/coops, I'm a fan.

